# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Carski rez i komplikacije

## VedranaV

http://www.pregnancy-info.net/c-sect...lications.html

Cesarean Section Complications

When a cesarean is done, the risks and benefits of the procedure need to be weighed. This includes looking at the added benefits and risks of doing a cesarean or of birthing the child vaginally. Sometimes the benefits of the cesarean will outweigh the risks and sometime the vaginal birth benefits will outweigh the risks of the cesarean. 

Cesarean birth is major surgery, and, as with other surgical procedures, risks are involved. The estimated risk of a woman dying after a cesarean birth is less than one in 2,500 (the risk of death after a vaginal birth is less than one in 10,000). These are estimated risks for a large population of women. Individual medical conditions, such as some heart problems, may make the risk of vaginal birth higher than cesarean birth.

Risks for the Baby

- Premature birth. If the due date was not accurately calculated, the baby could be delivered too early. 
- Breathing problems. Babies born by cesarean are more likely to develop breathing problems such as transient tachypnea (abnormally fast breathing during the first few days after birth). 
- Low Apgar scores. Babies born by cesarean sometimes have low Apgar scores. The low score can be an effect of the anesthesia and cesarean birth, or the baby may have been in distress to begin with. Or perhaps the baby was not stimulated as he or she would have been by vaginal birth. 
- Fetal injury. Although rare, the surgeon can accidentally nick the baby while making the uterine incision. 

Risks for the Mother
- Infection. The uterus or nearby pelvic organs, such as the bladder or kidneys, can become infected. 
- Increased blood loss. Blood loss on the average is about twice as much with cesarean birth as with vaginal birth. However, blood transfusions are rarely needed during a cesarean. 
- Decreased bowel function. The bowel sometimes slows down for several days after surgery, resulting in distention, bloating and discomfort. 
- Respiratory complications. General anesthesia can sometimes lead to pneumonia. 
- Longer hospital stay and recovery time. Three to five days in the hospital is the common length of stay, whereas it is less than one to three days for a vaginal birth. 
- Reactions to anesthesia. The mother's health could be endangered by unexpected responses (such as blood pressure that drops quickly) to anesthesia or other medications during the surgery. 
- Risk of additional surgeries. For example, hysterectomy, bladder repair, etc. 
- You can get blood clots in the legs, pelvic organs or lungs. 
- Your bowel or bladder can be injured.

----------


## Minnie

I još bih dodala (nisam primjetila da se to u gornjem tekstu spominje, a pronašla sam taj info na više mjesta), kao posljedica za majku, znatno češći sekundarni sterilitet.

----------


## mamazika

A posljedice na dijete? Ima li podataka koliko se CR odražava na boravak u intezivnoj i druge probleme? Naravno kad se isključe razlozi zbog carskog reza (na pr dijete u distresu pa ide na carski, naravno da mu je veća šansa da bude u inkubatoru). Isto i što je s infekcijama i sl?

----------


## Brunda

> I još bih dodala (nisam primjetila da se to u gornjem tekstu spominje, a pronašla sam taj info na više mjesta), kao posljedica za majku, znatno češći sekundarni sterilitet.


Gulp... pa neće valjda...

----------


## mamazika

VV, ja ćorava, zanemari moj post.

----------


## Minnie

Brunda, evo, na brzinu sam iskopala:




> Žene koje rode carskim rezom imaju više poteškoća kad žele začeti sljedeće dijete, pokazalo je istraživanje provedeno u Velikoj Britaniji.


http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/?section...id=5720&show=1

i




> carski rez (sectio cesarea)-operativno-abdominalni put dovršenja porođaja (kroz trbušnu stjenku i prednji zid maternice). Incidencija carskog reza je od 5-25%. Danas se carski rez radi ekstraperitonealno, radi izbjegavanja peritonitisa. Najčešći je poprečni istmični ekstraperitonealni carski rez. Glavne indikacije za carski rez su: 1. Placenta previja, 2. sužena zdjelica, 3. Defleksija ploda sa leđima sprijeda. Gestacijska dob kad se radi carski rez sve se više smanjuje (donja granica je 26 tjedana). Nuspojave carskog reza. 1. Visoka smrtnost (zbog patoloških trudnoća i morbiditeta), 2. Djeca koja se rađaju carskim rezom su uvijek nezrelija, *3. Neplodnost nakon carskog reza.*


http://www.medicina.hr/rjecnik/c-pojam.htm

----------


## Minnie

Infekcija reza sama po sebi predstavlja rizik za sterilitet. 

Stvore se priraslice, maternica nakon toga, slijepljena priraslicama uz mjesto reza, naliježe na prednju stranu trbuha. To ne mora, ali može smetati ponovnoj trudnoći.

----------


## petra

ne kuzim bas koji je cilj ovog topica? 
carski rez je operacija i kao takav nije benigni zahvat. 
ja sam ovdje ocekivala neke savjete, u stilu kako ublaziti posljedice ili ih uciniti lakse podnosljivima.
a ovo je u stilu - "_gle, moras na operaciju, i znas sto ti se sve strasno moze dogoditi_"
svaka je operacija traumaticna i bolje je misliti pozitivno, a ne se opterecivati mogucim negativnim posljedicama i ishodima nekad neizbjeznog zahvata.

----------


## imported_Anćica

evo da vam se i ja pridružim, ja sam imala prije 9 godina carski zbog stava bebe nožicama (u tih 10 dana dobila sam izljev krvi jer su mi ostavili komad posteljice , dva dana sam ležala u lokvi krvi dok se sestra nije smislila da me opere, još sam dobila i mastitis ) lijek protiv bolova dobila sam samo jednom i to na moje insistiranje u tih 10 dana. Danas se borim sa sterilitetom već 2.5 godine . Pozdrav

----------


## Natasa30

> evo da vam se i ja pridružim, ja sam imala prije 9 godina carski zbog stava bebe nožicama (u tih 10 dana dobila sam izljev krvi jer su mi ostavili komad posteljice , dva dana sam ležala u lokvi krvi dok se sestra nije smislila da me opere, još sam dobila i mastitis ) lijek protiv bolova dobila sam samo jednom i to na moje insistiranje u tih 10 dana. Danas se borim sa sterilitetom već 2.5 godine . Pozdrav


Bas mi je zao  :Sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Minnie

Ja se ispricavam ako sam ikoga uznemirila.

Postala sam iskljucivo iz razloga da nadopunim prvi post napisan na temu:

Carski rez i *komplikacije*

Moje nadopune su bile u vezi komplikacija, samo sam htjela naglasiti nesto o cemu se, na zalost, jos uvijek dovoljno ne govori. S obzirom na topice u kojima se izrazava zelja za carskim i dizu se hvalospjevi o njemu, ovim putem sam htjela skrenuti paznju na ovaj problem za koji obitelj sazna obicno nakon nekoliko godina.

----------


## chani

> Infekcija reza sama po sebi predstavlja rizik za sterilitet. 
> 
> Stvore se priraslice, maternica nakon toga, slijepljena priraslicama uz mjesto reza, naliježe na prednju stranu trbuha. To ne mora, ali može smetati ponovnoj trudnoći.


a sto dalje s tim priraslicama, kako utjecu na svakodnevni zivot, mene recimo neki pokreti bole tj. osjecam jacu neugodu ili kad je menga, jace me boli trbuh itd.

----------


## cyber shot

Ja sam svoju bebicu na svijet donijela carskim rezom nakon 12 sati rađaone, i začetu IVF metodom.
Dan danas mi je žao što ga nisam rodila prirodno, i što je carski bila jedina opcija rađanja Dine. 
Imala sam na žalost i infekciju rane i sve mi je to u gadnom sjećanju, ali što sam drugo mogla?! 
Pomalo mi je ovaj topic zastršujući i ne znam što se želi postići s njim? Vjerujem da većina žena rađa djecu carskim kad doktori procjene da nema druge opcije, a ne svojom voljom.

----------


## Minnie

> a sto dalje s tim priraslicama, kako utjecu na svakodnevni zivot, mene recimo neki pokreti bole tj. osjecam jacu neugodu ili kad je menga, jace me boli trbuh itd.


Ja ih takodjer imam, jer sam tamo na stolu pobrala infekciju, ali ih ne osjecam kao neku smetnju. Mozda ti se s vremenom smanji.





> Pomalo mi je ovaj topic zastršujući i ne znam što se želi postići s njim?



Ja mogu govoriti samo u svoje ime, sto zelim postici svojim postanjem: previse puta sam u proteklih devet godina slusala o blagodatima sekcije, i bezbolnom porodu, i svi su redom gledali u mene kao blago mi se, oni su se namucili, a meni je Marko pao s Marsa. Samo oni imaju jos djece. A ja i dalje imam samo Marka.





> Vjerujem da većina žena rađa djecu carskim kad doktori procjene da nema druge opcije, a ne svojom voljom.



Vjerujem i ja. Bar zelim vjerovati. Nadam se da ce se edukacijom o rizicima i posljedicama napokon shvatiti koliko je vaginalni porod sigurniji. Naravno, gledano sa stajalista izbora. Kad je carski medicinski indiciran, onda je to nesto sasvim drugo. Niti ja niti moje dijete ne bi bili zivi da nije bilo tog zahvata. I naravno da sam svjesna da mi je on sacuvao djetetu zivot. Ali ja ne pisem o tome. Pisem o posljedicama radi onih koji biraju. Imaju pravo na znanjem utemeljen izbor.

Kad se sekcija ne bi toliko velicala, ne bi bilo potrebe za ovakvim topicom.


VV, sori ako sam uzurpirala topic, odoh ja.  :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

Kao što kaže Minnie:




> Pisem o posljedicama radi onih koji biraju. Imaju pravo na znanjem utemeljen izbor. Kad se sekcija ne bi toliko velicala, ne bi bilo potrebe za ovakvim topicom.


Otvorila sam topic zbog toga što mi se u zadnje vrijeme čini da ima dosta ljudi koji su premalo svjesni rizika carskog. Mislim i da neke (ili možda mnoge?) žene nisu baš svjesne da postoje rizici, naglašavaju se prednosti tipa "bolje da se ne mučiš", "beba će se manje mučiti" i sl. Liječnici su isto pod pritiskom da rade carske rezove, da ne čekaju i tada kad bi se moglo čekati, pogotovo nakon što se u medijima piše da carski nije napravljen na vrijeme. 

Ovo što sam postala u prvom postu su samo informacije koje bi trebala dobiti svaka žena prije nego što se mora napraviti carski, jednako kao što bi trebala znati i dobrobiti zbog koje je se izlaže tim rizicima. Mislim da su informacije iz prvog posta vrijedne i za ljude koji ne vide prednosti vaginalnog poroda nad carskim, kad nije indiciran.

----------


## maria71

prelatila am člankom i mislim da imam 80 posto nuspojava zbog carskog reza

i evo nakon skoro 15 mjeseci mislim da se nikad neću do kraja oporaviti

no to je moje iskustvo

cimerica iz rodilišta je već 5 mjeseci trudna i nije imala nikakvih nuspojava

----------


## ms. ivy

> Mislim i da neke (ili možda mnoge?) žene nisu baš svjesne da postoje rizici, naglašavaju se prednosti tipa "bolje da se ne mučiš", "beba će se manje mučiti" i sl.


mislim da topic ima smisla baš da neutralizira ovakve gluposti.
naravno da postoje indikacije i situacije u kojima je carski preporučljiv ili neophodan.
ali ne treba ga gledati kao idealno rješenje za "bezbolni" porođaj. a to sam bezbroj puta čula kad sam bila trudna.
znanje je moć!   :Wink:

----------


## dolega

evo iskustvo moje rodice:2.porod na carski zbog placente previe u 29.tj.trudnoće
3.porod opet ista stvar,skoro cijelu trudnoću u bolnici provela te je porodili ponovno na carski zbog placente (počela je krvariti) u 35.tj.

i što se desi...nakon poroda je počela strašno krvariti da su je išli ponovno otvarati.i tada uoče da su joj na prošlom carskom zašili maternicu za crijevo i uz to se naravno napravile i priraslice,te su joj izvadili i MATERNICU I JAJNIKE :shock: 

šta reći...prestrašno.carski bi  trebao biti zadnja opcija kad više ne ide prirodnim putem

----------


## dijanam

Iako te petra potpuno razumijem, nakon sto sam gledala "Otvoreno" u kojoj se govorilo o onom nesretnom zakasnjelom carskom rezu, kao poanta emisije se izvuklo da bi carskih rezova trebalo biti vise i da bi se na njih lijecnici trebali odlucivati brze. 
ili sam ja nesto krivo shvatila.
To mi je bilo zao i nakon emisije mi je ostao gorak okus u ustima. Onaj ginekolog je bezuspjesno pokusavao objasniti da carski rez uopce nije bezazlena stvar, da je to kirurski zahvat koji nosi svoje rizike i da uopce nije jednostavno donijeti odluku o carskom.

Nije rijetkost cuti zene kod kojih se pocelo s prirodnim porodom, a zavrsilo carskim da im je zao sto je tako bilo, sto nisu odmah isli na carski, jer su se ovako duplo mucile. Carski se olako shvaca. To ne bi trebalo tako biti. Ali tako nazalost je. Kad tako ne bi bilo onda bi ti Petra bila zaista u pravu sa svojom primjedbom.

Carski je prava blagodat onda kada drugacije nije moguce dovrsiti porod. Ali samo onda. Ja vjerujem da lijecnici samo tako i donose odluku o sekciji. Ali cini mi se da kod pacijenata ta granica malo pomaknuta.

----------


## puros

> "bolje da se ne mučiš",


ja sma išla na carski rez i nisam imala neugodno iskustvo te mislim da nema nuspojava gore spomenutih, ali pretpostavljam da još nije kasno da koju dobijem. svakako ono što želim naglasiti je to da se na carskom rezu itekako namučiš i da mi je puno žena koje su rađale i vaginalno i carski reklo da je puno teže ići na carski rez. carskki ne boli dok ti ga rade jer si ili pod općom ili lokalnom anestezijom, ali poslije.........ja sam prije carskog bila 3 puta operirana i to su bile jako ozbiljne operacije (sve pod općom anestezijom), ali me niti jedna nije boljela kao oporavak poslije carskog. ja sam 3 dana dušu svoju ispuštala, bolovi su bili strašni, ali nakon 3 dana sve je prestalo i do dan danas me nikad ništa nije zaboljelo niti osjećam neke posljedice osim inkontinencije koja je učestala i kod vaginalnog poroda. tako da izjava: "bolje da se ne mučiš" nikako ne stoji jer se itekako namučiš. ipak, ja bih to ponovo ponovila jer mi je sin rođen savršen i bez ikakve infekcije ili sl.tegoba koje bi sasvim sigurno imao da sam išla vaginalno budući sam u cerviksu imala krcato bakterija. mislim, lijepo je znati koje su prednosti, a koje mane pa neka svatko odluči za sebe.

----------


## puros

kad kažem da mi je sin rođen savršen ne milsim da se druge bebe koje se rađaju vaginalno ne rađaju savršene- nemojte to krivo shvatiti jer sma prošli put zabrljala u izlaganju i povrijedila neke ljude, a nije mi bil namjera. sve su naše bebe savršene kako god da se rode :D

----------


## maria71

moj je išao na carski pa je pokupio infekciju-nema pravila

----------


## puros

baš mi je žao. vjerojatno je to dobio dok je bio u tibi pa je svejedno kako je rođen.

----------


## mamma Juanita

a uopce nije rijetkost da se jednostavno pokupi neka bolnicka infekcija, zbog samog boravka u bolnici.

----------


## maria71

ili pri samom zahvatu

----------


## Romina

Ova teme je kao stvorena za mene....mislila sam da je nemoguća neka komplikacija nakon carskog ali sad nažalost znam da to nije tako.zbog moje visoke temperature,bebine tahikardije i neangažiranosti glavice završila sam na hitnom carskom.nakon trećeg dana dobila sam visoku temperaturu a pedalj iznad venerinog brežuljka nabreknut i zažaren zajedno sa strijama.Večer kasnije primjetila sam sukrvicu te pomislila da mi je pukla strija  :Embarassed:   a kad ono rana se počela otvarati.Da ne pišem dalje dobila sam celulitis odnosno upalu potrbušnice.Sva sreća da je ta tekućina našla put da izađe pa makar i kroz ranu jel je inače moglo doći do sepse a dalje ne želim razmišljati.Bila sam dva tjedna u izolaciji na infuziji,i dva puta dnevno na bolnim toaletama.Toalete su trajale još mjesec dana i možete si misliti kako je to kad ujutro i navečer trčiš u bolnicu a beba doma.Uzrok je bila bolnička bakterija i par mojih kila viška.Najgore od svega je što želim još djece a male su mi šanse za roditi prirodnim putem  :Crying or Very sad:  Nadam se da neću nikoga uznemiriti svojim postom

----------


## Mirta30

Opet ja, sa svojim pozitivnim iskustvom (hvala Bogu i drugima) Jedino negativno iskustvo za mene je to što nisam vidjela bebu kako izlazi iz mene nego sam ju vidjela tek nakon 4.5 sata. Carski nije bio moj izbor, ali sada kada je sve gotovo sretna sam da se desio jer pri pomisli da sam izgubila bebu svi gore navedeni simptomi su mi zanemarivi.

----------


## Ancica

Da, ali ono sto treba zapamtiti da carski treba raditi kada je to nuzno, a ne "za svaki slucaj".  I ja sam imala carski jer je to bilo nuzno.  Drugi put sam rodila prirodno, svjesna da ce carski mozda postati nuznost, al na srecu nije.  Al nikako ne bih izabrala carski "za svaki slucaj".

----------


## Ancica

I da napomenem da sam izabrala prirodni porod nakon carskog zato sto sam htjela roditi prirodno ako je to moguce, iako sam imala "skolski carski" odnosno nisam imala nikakvih problema kod oporavka od carskog.

Ono sto je Vedrana htjela reci, i sto u Rodi naglasavamo, je da i carski rez nosi sa sobom rizik, cak dapace puno veci kod poroda koji su normalni, niskorizicni.  A naglasavamo zato jer je sve vise onih koji pokusavaju prodati carski rez kao nesto superiornije od prirodnog poroda za mamu i/ili za bebu.

----------


## Mamasita

Cure zar se u našim bolnicama može tek tako odlučiti roditi carskim pa to tražiti ako za to ne postoje opravdani razlozi?

----------


## Paulita

Bio je jedan članak u Novom listu gdje je predstojnik (jel´ se to tako kaže) Rekao da žene znaju bit jaako naporne u inzistiranju da im se napravi carski pa da ponekad i popuste. Inače se kod nas radi samo u slučaju potrebe. 
A u bolnici sam pričala s ženom koja je prvo dijete rodila na carski i rekla da joj nije jasno zašto je sad zezaju s prirodnim porodom, da bi ona opet carski. Ako Bog da, ja ću slijedeći put normalno, i nadam se začepit gubice onima koji mi sad kažu "blago ti se, niš te nije bolilo"

----------


## alisaskvo

Ja nisam imala tu sreću da rodim prirodno nego oba puta carski i iz vlastitog iskustva tvrdim da je carski teška operacija.Zato žene rađajte prirodno ukoliko je to moguće jer carski nije nikakva olakotna opcija. 8)

----------


## samaritanka

Izletnički carski (tako ja zovem carski bez medicinskih indikacija) je potekao iz bajskih priča o njemu i dobro što je Vedrana opet osvježila problematiku carskog. Popularizacija izletničkog carskog je različita u različitim zemljama i sklonost izletničkom carskom je veća u zemljama s više novaca i s razgranatom manipulativnom sposobnosti. Recimo što nije slučaj samo u Holandiji gdje se kućni porod zadržao kao tradicija pa se to onda i njeguje i priprema za takav porod.

----------


## Fidji

> Bio je jedan članak u Novom listu gdje je predstojnik (jel´ se to tako kaže) Rekao da žene znaju bit jaako naporne u inzistiranju da im se napravi carski pa da ponekad i popuste. Inače se kod nas radi samo u slučaju potrebe.


Imam isti slučaj iz bliže okoline.
Poznanica mi je rodila dvoje djece vaginalno. U trećoj trudnoći dobila je gestacijski dijabetes i zadnje tjedne provela u Petrovoj. Prognozirali su joj bebu oko 4 kile.
Ona se prestrašila i toliko je inzistirala na carskom, potezale su se svakakve veze i vezice da su joj na kraju popustili. Svi doktori su je nagovarali na vaginalni porod, ali ona je bila uporna.
Dijete je bilo 3.800 g, isto kao i njeno drugo koje je rodila turbo brzo.
Sad joj je žao.

----------


## mamazika

> Popularizacija izletničkog carskog je različita u različitim zemljama i sklonost izletničkom carskom je veća u zemljama s više novaca i s razgranatom manipulativnom sposobnosti.


Naletila sam svojevremeno na podatak, nisam sigurna da je 100% pouzdan (a ni moje sjećanje) ali bilo je riječi od strašno visokom postotku carskog reza u Brazilu.




> Recimo što nije slučaj samo u Holandiji gdje se kućni porod zadržao kao tradicija pa se to onda i njeguje i priprema za takav porod.


Koliko god mene osobno oduševljava ideja poroda kod kuće (nakon 2 carska ženi svašta pada na pamet) činjenica je da Holandija ima jednu od najviših stopa perinatalnog mortaliteta u Zapadnoj Evropi (uz UK). Da li je uzrok u porodima kod kuće, lošoj neonatologiji ili nečem trećem, ne mogu tvrditi.

----------


## marta

Uzrok je u losoj neonatalnoj skrbi. Ako se pogledaju podaci za bebe rodjene u terminu onda su po smrtnosti medju najnizima na svijetu.

----------


## Felix

da, u brazilu je uzasno puno carskih rezova.

kopiram iz clanka http://www.birthinternational.com/ar.../wagner03.html

For example, in one State in Brazil 59 hospitals have CS rates over 80%, three health districts have CS rates over 70% while an additional 13 health districts have CS rates over 60% and the *entire State has a CS rate of 47.7 %*.[14] Clearly this is a huge drain on Brazil's limited health resources. And the women of Brazil also are paying another price. The data given above proving the higher maternal mortality with elective CS in the UK is further substantiated by data showing a recent rise in maternal mortality rates in those areas of Brazil with these shockingly high CS rates.[15] CS on demand is an expensive and dangerous luxury.

----------


## samaritanka

Nadam se da Brazil nije postao pokusni kunić u smislu carskih rezova ????Ak su im tak turbulentni odnosi kao u serijama na televiziji ne bi se čudila manipulacijama na svim osnovama. Mislim da je manipulacija osnovni problem izletničkog carskog.

----------


## mamazika

Statistika je vražja znanost. Tko zna, možda samo mali broj žena (one koje mogu platiti) rađaju u bolnicama?

----------


## Romy

Moja je teta prije 23 god. sina rodila carskim putem ( zbog položaja zatkom ) i nakon toga normalno zatrudnila još dva puta...to je pozitivan primjer i dobro je što ima takvih.

Ja sam osobno pobornik prirodnog poroda, carskog se pomalo bojim iz više razloga...ali ako postoji neoborivi medicinski razlog za carski, to postaje jedina opcija.
Konkretno, znam trudnicu koja je, da bi manje bolilo, već unaprijed isplanirala carski sa spinalnom anestezijom...i na kraju je tako i bilo. To mi baš i nije najmudrije. Oporavljala se 15 dana u bolnici. Upalila se rana oko šavova. Porod boli (veliku većinu žena), izmučiš se, vidiš sve zvijezde na nebu, ali ta bol prestane (barem ja mislim). Ma neka boli i tjedan dana, svoje dijete držiš cijeli život...i to mi je dovoljno.

----------


## samba

Ja sam rodila carskim rezom i baš nisam stekla dojam da bi netko više volio biti rezan pa da ima utrnuće donjeg dijela trbuha, priraslice i sve ostale stvari koje dolaze kao posljedica carskog??? Uostalom, mislim da su komplikacije pri carskom vrlo česte, a da ne pričam o narkozi, o tome da ne vidiš dijete do drugog dana, da te užasno boli, da ti rana (ko u mom slučaju) ne zaraste par mjeseci,... Nažalost, vrlo je mala vjerojatnost da ću sljedeće dijete roditi vaginalno, i zlo mi je pri pomisli da ću opet morati proći carski. Naime, mene se na carskom nešto zakompliciralo( što, ne znam, nisu htjeli reći), pa su spašavli i mene i bebu!

----------


## samaritanka

Imam jednu poznanicu koja ima preko 120- 130 kg. U svakoj trudnoći je imala visoki tlak i naravno gestozu , što je također jedna od indikacija za planirani i indicirani carski. Prvu trudnoću završila je carskim i nije dojila, što ju je sve jako deprimiralo. Kad je bila trudna drugi put razgovarale smo baš u toku njene trudnoće o pojedinostima. Ja sam joj rekla da postoji mogućnost da se i pored visokog tlaka i pored već obavljenog carskog ona može vaginalno poroditi, ako nađe nekog tko će za nju riskirati, a sumnjam da će to uspjeti. Recimo kao kod poroda zatkom, poroda blizanaca, već jednom ptovedenog carskog, stare prvorotkinje i ostalo. Cura se o svemu informirala, posvjetovala, našla ljude koji su je pored njene velike kilaže i tlaka dozvolili da rodi vaginalano. Ona je uspjela,  sve odradila i dojila svog drugog dečka. Nitko sretniji od nje. Ona se sprema na treće dijete. Kilažu jošuvijek ima istu i teško da će scenario biti drugačiji u trećoj trudnoći, ali ona želi ponovno vagnalo roditi.
Mislim da je to zadivljujuće i mislim da su ti liječnici i babice zavrijedili svaku pohvalu jer to je momenat kad oni mogu pokazati zbilja što znaju i preuzeti odgovornost,  a ne odmah utrčati carskim. To se sve izdešavalo u Njemačkoj gdje moraš također pročačkati dobro da nađeš...to što tražiš inače ne gine ti carski...

----------


## miha

> Prvu trudnoću završila je carskim i nije dojila, što ju je sve jako deprimiralo.





> Cura se o svemu informirala, posvjetovala, našla ljude koji su je pored njene velike kilaže i tlaka dozvolili da rodi vaginalano. Ona je uspjela,  sve odradila i dojila svog drugog dečka. Nitko sretniji od nje.


Evo, sad ispada da žene koje rode carskim imaju problema s dojenjem :? ... Kakve to veze ima jedno s drugim?!
Mislim, ne opravdavam carski i ne zalažem se za njega jer u mom slučaju on nije bio stvar izbora nego rezultat 3-dnevnog vijećanja medicinskog osoblja Sv.duha o "mom slučaju", ali mislim da se postotak žena koje ne uspijevaju s dojenjem ne razlikuje među ženama koje su rodile vaginalno i onih koje su rodile carskim. Sve cure koje znam, a koje su rodile carskim ne da doje nego imaju hiper produkciju mlijeka, a klinci dobivaju i više od kile mjesečno.

----------


## ninaXY

sve četiri cure koje su bile sa mnom u sobi nakon carskog, dojile su normalno. Najviše "problema" sam imala ja jer je Rio brzo gubio na težini jer mi je mlijeko došlo tek 4. dan. Problem nakon carskog je da kasno dobiješ bebu, što ovisi od bolnice do bolnice, pa i mlijeko kasnije "dolazi". Meni je Rio bio po cijeli dan na prsima, i u niti jednom trenutku mi nije ni palo napamet da neću moći dojiti, bilo je samo pitanje vremena kada će mlijeko doći. I, naravno, potrebna je volja da se pretrpi bol zbog ispucanih bradavica.

----------


## samaritanka

Potpisujem ninaXY da je ne ponavljam. 
Naravno da se doji nakon carskog dobro zboriš miha, međutim kako danas stvari stoje u mnogim sredinama, s dojenjem se brže odustaje nakon carskog zbog svega što može pratiti jedan operacijski zahvat, da ne idem u detalje, a tu je i kemija koju cure dobiju u toku jednog carskog,  a onda i stres uzrokovan opeacijom. Sve to po meni utječe na dojenje. Ima njih koji "odgovorno" savjetuju ak ne ide, onda ne ide, božja volja... Bitno je tada imati dobre savjetnice...
E sad ne mogu zanemariti zadivljujuću informaciju koju daješ od te 4 žene koje su normalno dojile nakon carskog. Voljela bi da se to omasovi jer se i carski pogotovo izletnički omasovio. 

Možda su bile sve te cure s foruma, pa su znale što da rade  8).

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mislim da čak postoji i neki fiziološki razlog da nakon c. reza mlijeko dolazi nešto kasnije.

----------


## miha

> Mislim da čak postoji i neki fiziološki razlog da nakon c. reza mlijeko dolazi nešto kasnije.


o tome zaista ništa ne znam :/ . znam samo da je i meni i curi koja je operirana sat vremena prije mene mlijeko došlo u noći s 2. na 3. dan! a što se tiče kemije 'koju cure dobiju u toku jednog carskog' mislim da ona nije ništa veća od one koju dobiju cure na vaginalnom (drip, epiduralna, sredstva protiv bolova...). no, to je tema za neki drugi forum... 

ja samo nisam htjela da se cure koje možda čeka carski, nakon primjera samaritankine poznanice nepotrebno isprepadaju da neće moći dojit, jer ovaj će topic sigurno čitati upravo one (kao što sam i ja čitala slične kad sam saznala da postoji ta mogućnost). dakle curke - dojenje je najvećim dijelom u glavi i vašoj upornosti - vaginalni ili carski, svejedno je!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ma jasno da se i nakon carskog može uspješno dojiti, samo treba biti svjestan da, pogotovo u našim uvjetima, neke okolnosti mogu to u početku otežavati.
I treba uzet u obzir da je obično oporavak od carskog nešto teži, pa i to može biti dodatni faktor. Ali ne mora.

Ja znam npr. za slučaj prijateljice MS koja je rodila blizance na carski, bili su nakon rođenja odvojeni u 2 različite bolnice, kroz čini mi se skoro mjesec dana, a ona se izdjala i svakodnevno nosila mlijeko za njih u te 2 bolnice.
Kasnije ih je normalno nastavila dojiti i oboje uspješno dojila dokle je ona htjela (čini mi se negdje oko godinu dana).

Dakle, jasno da ništa nije nemoguće, ali može biti nešto teže u težim okolnostima.

----------


## Romina

ja sam jedna od rijetkih koja je skoro izgubila glavu nakon carskog ali....tri tjedna sam bila na infuziji,stalno su prčkali po meni ,ruke su mi bile korak do tromboflebitisa-valjda se tak zove- a Maurena sam cijelo to vrijeme dojila.umirala sam od boli ali nisam se dala.Maureno će sutra imati 5mj i samo je na cikama :D a mlijeka imam i za još jedno  :Smile: tako da mislim da je dojenje nakon carskog isto kao i nakon vaginalnog poroda

----------


## samba

Ja, recimo nakon carskog nisam uopće imala mlijeka. I kad mi je kakti došlo (3,4 dana poslije), nisam cijeli dan imala njoj ni za jedan obrok. Možda bi se još i pomučila oko toga svega, ali moje dijete je išlo doma s 2 kile, ja stvarno nisam mogla riskirati njen život, tako da mi dojenje nije bilo važna stavka u tome svemu. Sad mi je žao, mogla sam barem pokušati davati cicu između obroka, ali kažem, već u bolnici su mi rekli da je uzalud. Ako mi drugo bude zdravo i barem nešto teže, pokušat ću svim snagama, naravno, ako bude mlijeka!

----------


## miha

> ... već u bolnici su mi rekli da je uzalud.


uf... nisam zagriženi pobornik dojenja, uostalom i rok je prvih tjedan dana bio na ****-u, ali zbog ovog bi napucala nekog! naime, meni u bolnici bradavica pukla na pola, uz obilno krvarenje, i 2 pedijatra mi rekla da neću moći dojiti! isto mi rekla i patronažna... prošlo 5 dana, ja izajala ručno, rane zacijelile, a sad rok sisa toliko da s nepuna 2 mjeseca ima 60cm i dobrih 6kg!!!

----------


## samaritanka

Miha ti si to super odradila, vjerovala si u sebe i svoje mogućnosti. Međutim u bolnici se stvari brzo odvijaju i kao što ima bolnica koje se trude da žene doje pa i carice, ima bolnica koje to ne rade. Ima pak bolnica koje se trude oko dojenja, ali oko dojenja carica manje. 
Naravno da bi se i mog posta moglo posumnjati da je normalno nedojenje nakon carskog reza i to si dobro naglasila, ali je isto tako istina da ima onih koje ne doje nakon carskog više, nego onih koje doje. Zato je ta ekipa carica dojilja  koje si ti spomenula normalna, ali i posebna baš zbog svih problema koje se javljaju nakon carskog. Mislim ni carski nije normalan tok poroda pa zašto bi i dojenje nakon toga išlo bez problema. Ja dojim već više od 6 godina bez prestanka i dojenje mi je svakodnevni dio života, ali to nije dovoljno da nekome na njemu prihvatljiv način pomogneš da starta optimalno s dojenjem općenito, pa i carica. Cure se u sklopu roda educiraju kao savjetnice za dojenje i zato će one sigurno imati što nadodati u vezi starta carica s dojenjem.

----------


## VedranaV

Samaritanka, da li svoje tvrdnje na ovu temu temeljiš na nekom istraživanju, na iskustvu iz tvoje bliže okoline ili nečem trećem?

----------


## senainter

Nakon vaginalnog poroda imam teska ostecenja misica zdjelicnog dna, prolapsa mjehurw i rektuma i dvije rekonsteuktivne operacije u njemackoj, procijenjena sam kao invalid 60%. Tesko se krecem, mama mi odgaja dijete a muz se izvikivao na mene da sam "lijena", pa sam ga ostavila. Vaginalni - ko voli nek izvoli.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

> Nakon vaginalnog poroda imam teska ostecenja misica zdjelicnog dna, prolapsa mjehurw i rektuma i dvije rekonsteuktivne operacije u njemackoj, procijenjena sam kao invalid 60%. Tesko se krecem, mama mi odgaja dijete a muz se izvikivao na mene da sam "lijena", pa sam ga ostavila. Vaginalni - ko voli nek izvoli.


Žao mi je da je tako ispalo. Predpostavljam da se nešto dosta zakompliciralo u toku poroda ili da je bebica bila velika. A kod poroda u bolnici - porodilištu se nažalost često dogadjaju takve stvari. Nadam se da ćeš naći neko rešenje i da će sa vežbama ići polako na bolje  :grouphug: 

Ali nikako nisam za to da se sa lošim pričama plaše buduće majke, jer je svako iskustvo različito i na porod se treba dobro pripremiti i roditi tamo gde imaš potpuno poverenje u osoblje.
Za nekog je to porod na domu ili u kući za porode, za drugog je to bolnica, svako zna svoje i nema ništa loše u tome da imamo različite poglede  :Smile:

----------

